# Taurus 85 UL Titanium and +P



## HirmusAnts (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello guys. For my first gun I got 2" Taurus 85 Ultra-Lite Titanium .38 SPL. From Taurus website ( ULTRA-LITE TITANIUM MODEL 85 .38 SPL. REVOLVER ) and also from manual I read that I can use +P loads (manual says: only jacketed bullets, don`t use +P with lead bullets). Some guys (also the guy in shop where I bought ammunition) speak that there should be "+P" written on gun`s barrel if I want to use +P loads. What do you think about it? :roll:


----------

